# Gospel-centred hermeneutics



## AV1611 (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone read this. Thoughts?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Feb 23, 2008)

If you are asking about the book, In my humble opinion, it's pretty dry. I prefer Dennis Johnson's "Him we proclaim" for theological foundation, and Ed Clowney's book for sermon examples.


----------

